# [Wet Thumb Forum]-AB Competition pic



## b3dlam (Feb 1, 2003)

hi everyone,

Since the competition is over, I am really keen to get some more feedback on how I can improve aquascaping my planted tank. I am envious of the tanks that won!! Very well deserved winners!!









I guess there is a limit to the number of pictures that can be posted for each entrant. In any case, I thought i'd share my favourite pic that I entered to the competition. This particular one was ommitted from the gallery section thingy.. My tank the #6 in the gallery.


----------



## b3dlam (Feb 1, 2003)

hi everyone,

Since the competition is over, I am really keen to get some more feedback on how I can improve aquascaping my planted tank. I am envious of the tanks that won!! Very well deserved winners!!









I guess there is a limit to the number of pictures that can be posted for each entrant. In any case, I thought i'd share my favourite pic that I entered to the competition. This particular one was ommitted from the gallery section thingy.. My tank the #6 in the gallery.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Your tank looks really good!
I still can't imagine the time it takes to up-keep a tank that size!

I love that picture.... did you print it?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

First of all I'd like to ask how big this tank is. It looks huge!

I really like your aquascape, personally the only thing I would change is the hair grass in the front. Although it looks perfect in the photo you posted here, it doesn't look as good in the full tank view posted on the contest page. Perhpas instead of letting it cover the entire width of the tank you could let it grow in patches and give the other foreground areas a little more variety. I wouldn't touch the rest of it, I think it's definetly up there with the top tanks I have seen. I'd love to be able to "play" with such depth, I'm guessing my biggest tank is as large as yours is deep









Giancarlo Podio


----------

